# Project Bags



## ocdknitcase (Aug 18, 2015)

I recently started sewing project bags. I am really enjoying it.


----------



## susandkline (Oct 26, 2015)

Very nice. Even lined and with zipper. They are sure to be welcome.


----------



## watchglass (Jul 8, 2012)

Cute and useful bags.


----------



## gramaleana (Feb 4, 2011)

nice job! They look small are they for small projects or just the needles n stitch markers?


----------



## ocdknitcase (Aug 18, 2015)

The dimension are:

12 W x 7 1/2 H with 4 inches bottom wide.

Great for a sock project, hat, shawl.

Two skeins of yarn fits in the bag.


----------



## glenniemae (Mar 13, 2011)

Very nice! :thumbup:


----------



## Tapraol (Mar 15, 2013)

Nice bags and nice fabric!


----------



## gramaleana (Feb 4, 2011)

wow much bigger then I thought. That's great!


----------



## Woodstockgranny (Feb 6, 2013)

Love your choice of fabrics - great project!


----------



## kathycapp (Sep 22, 2014)

Great idea!


----------



## Isuel (Sep 27, 2011)

well done


----------



## Deri (Jan 3, 2016)

They're really lovely. Very pretty.


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

Those are nice and a nice size too.
I love making bags with zippers.
This is a small one made with squares and lined.


----------



## ocdknitcase (Aug 18, 2015)

It is so pretty. Love the fabric. Did you use a pattern?


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

ocdknitcase said:


> It is so pretty. Love the fabric. Did you use a pattern?


Basically, I used this pattern.




I used fuseable fleece instead of quilting the fabric.
I just used 6 each 4 1/2" squares on the outside.
The liner fabric is the same as the tabs on the sides.
Dick


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

Debbie Shore has some great tutorials.
I like the way that she puts in zippers.
She pins them and then does a basting stitch. Takes out the pins before sewing.
It makes the zippers so much easier to sew. You take out the basting stitch after sewing.
http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=debbie+shore
I have made her oragami pouch. That is easy too. I used paracord for the draw strings.




Dick


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

DickWorrall said:


> Basically, I used this pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had to change that to 6 each. There are 6 of those squares on the outside of the bag.
I started looking at the picture and then got the pouch and checked. 
Before I changed it, I had said there were 4 each squares.
You don't see the 2 squares on the bottom in the picture. 2 squares of each color.
2 white, 2 blue and 2 lilac.
Dick


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

Love them all.


----------



## ocdknitcase (Aug 18, 2015)

Thank you so much.


DickWorrall said:


> Basically, I used this pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

beautiful work


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

These are great! It must be in the air. I've started pinning some tutorials for bags lately as well.


----------



## ocdknitcase (Aug 18, 2015)

Thank you all for your great comments! I have more done with different fabric. Anyone interested in purchasing them, pm me.


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

Great!!!!


----------



## aine k (Mar 31, 2016)

They are all lovely!


----------



## craftymatt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

these are so cute, thank you for sharing


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

DickWorrall said:


> Those are nice and a nice size too.
> I love making bags with zippers.
> This is a small one made with squares and lined.


Me,too! The bottom right bags are folded with bottom showing.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

DickWorrall said:


> Debbie Shore has some great tutorials.
> I like the way that she puts in zippers.
> She pins them and then does a basting stitch. Takes out the pins before sewing.
> It makes the zippers so much easier to sew. You take out the basting stitch after sewing.
> ...


Very nice bags, Dick! Do you Scotch Guard them?


----------



## Bunyip (Jan 1, 2012)

ocdknitcase, your bags are great! Oh, Dick, yours is cute also.


----------



## ocdknitcase (Aug 18, 2015)

I have more under the Classified Ad.


----------



## ocdknitcase (Aug 18, 2015)

BrattyPatty said:


> Me,too! The bottom right bags are folded with bottom showing.


Your bags are really nice. I like the fabric.


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Very nice bags, Dick! Do you Scotch Guard them?


Love your bags too. 
No, I don't Scotch Guard them.
Here is another one that I finished. 
I have made so many.
Dick


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks everyone I love the little bags and have lots of fabric to use since I learned to sew about 56 yrs ago and did custom work for many of those years,never could bear to throw away any scraps.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

DickWorrall said:


> Love your bags too.
> No, I don't Scotch Guard them.
> Here is another one that I finished.
> I have made so many.
> Dick


Dick is there a tutorial for this one?


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

glnwhi said:


> Dick is there a tutorial for this one?


Bsically, I used this tutorial.




I just cut out some tumbler blocks and quilted them to the the lining fabric.
I got the idea from this.




Dick


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

DickWorrall said:


> Bsically, I used this tutorial.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks


----------



## aine k (Mar 31, 2016)

DickWorrall said:


> Bsically, I used this tutorial.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love the charm pack bag!


----------

